# il arrive  que + Subj (arriver)



## gvergara

Hola amigos:

¿Cómo traducirían Uds. esta expresión al español? Muchas gracias, adióshhh

_Il arrive que nous sortions après dîner. _
_Il arrive qu'il prenne ses repas au restaurant._

GonzalO


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A veces salimos después de cenar.
A veces come en el restaurante.


----------



## gvergara

Víctor Pérez said:


> A veces salimos después de cenar.
> A veces come en el restaurante.


 ¿Como un sinónimo de _parfois_?  

GonzalO


----------



## josepbadalona

gvergara said:


> ¿Como un sinónimo de _parfois_?
> 
> GonzalO


 
oui, ou "de temps en temps"
pero indica además  algo excepcional, que ocurre casi por casualidad


----------



## Víctor Pérez

gvergara said:


> ¿Como un sinónimo de _parfois_?
> 
> GonzalO


 
Pues sí.

La traducción literal sería: acaece que salgamos después de cenar (acontece, ocurre,..)


----------



## gvergara

Je crois bien avoir saisi la signification de _il arrive que_. Merci

GonzalO


----------



## chics

_(A veces) pasa que /ocurre que..._


----------



## MoonLight_lights

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, ¿está bien traducida al español la siguiente oración marcada?

Un enfant peut être privé de nationalité alors que ses 2 parents en ont une. *Il arrive que les législations respectives soient divergentes.*

Intento:

*A veces ocurre que las legislaciones respectivas son divergentes...*

Muchas gracias


----------



## camargo

Hola

Está bien. Otra posibilidad:
"Puede ocurrir que las legislaciones respectivas sean divergentes"

Saludos


----------



## jprr

camargo said:


> Hola
> 
> Está bien. Otra posibilidad:
> "Puede ocurrir que las legislaciones respectivas sean divergentes"
> 
> Saludos


Hola:
también ... diverjan .


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¡¡Muchas gracias!! Suena mejor la opción de ustedes


----------



## slona

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola.
La frase: "Il arrive qu´ils s´impatientent et s´en aillent."
¿Ese "il arrive que" es un "a veces"?: 
"A veces se impacientan y se van"
Merci bien, les copains


----------



## silaya

Hola,
Si, exactamente. Significa a veces, o que puede pasar


----------



## slona

Gracias, Silaya.


----------



## cricrijojo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour 

j'aimerais quel serait la meilleur traduction  pour

Dans la vie, il arrive que l'on est besoin d'une autre paire de yeux pour nous faire voir la vie sur une autre perspective.

En la vida ( sucede  o ocurre ) que se es necesidad  otro par de ojos para hacernos ver la vida sobre otra perspectiva

est-ce que le verbe suceder est mieux ou ocurrir ou s'il existe un autre verbe qui est mieux

merci  gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _ocurre _o _sucede _sont parfaitement équivalents et valables pour cette phrase.

 Par contre vous devriez corriger le verbe (est) qui blesse singulièrement la vue.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Amaranta Buendía

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola. Tengo una duda gramatical. Las expresiones "Il arrive que" e "Il peut arriver que", son seguidas del subjonctif o del indicatif? ¿O ambas formas son posibles dependiendo del contexto?

Ejemplo: ¿se dice "Il arrive / Il peut arriver que nous soyons en retard" o "Il arrive / Il peut arriver que nous sommes en retard"? ¿Alguna de ellas es incorrecta?

Estoy estudiando los usos del subjuntivo y el indicativo y no encuentro esa información en ninguna parte. 

Desde ya, mil gracias.

Amaranta


----------



## hual

Hola

En mi opinión, en ninguno de los dos casos se puede usar el modo indicativo.

_Il arrive que nous *soyons* en retard. Il peut arriver que nous *soyons* en retard. _


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenos días,

Creo que aquí, puedes encontrar algunas explicaciones:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=576040&langid=6

Hasta otra. Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Amaranta Buendía

Merci, Hual et Aire Azul! Vous êtes très gentils.

À la prochaine.

Amaranta


----------



## audreyf

Alors, "il arrive que..." est "ocurre que..."??


----------



## Gévy

Hola Audreyf,

Ça dépend de la phrase et du contexte. Il faut nous donner les deux, sans cela nous ne pourrons pas t''aider. C'est obligatoire, norme 3.

Une autre chose obligatoire, c'est d'indiquer clairement ta langue maternelle et le pays correspondant. Il faut donc que tu retournes dans ton "Tableau de bord de l'utilisateur" > Ton profil > Modifier tes données personnelles > Langue maternelle (langue et pays). Merci ! 

Gévy (modératrice)
P.S: J'ai changé ta question de place, pour qu'elle parte de l'expression française et pas le contraire.


----------

